# Lost RCI Points



## Firepath (May 25, 2021)

Aren't WM and RCI owned by the same company? I traded thru RCI, purchasing insurance, then later cancelled, due to Covid. I never got the 10,000 points back. RCI claims they never got them, but the reservation was confirmed. It took 2 months before the points were originally deducted. I'm trying to figure out how they could lose the points when they are the same company and obviously I didn't show up for a Hawaii reservation last week.


----------



## samara64 (May 26, 2021)

The whole RCI thing is a big JOKE.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 26, 2021)

samara64 said:


> The whole RCI thing is a big JOKE.


I agree.  RCI through WorldMark is not great, and I joined for 3 years just a few months ago.  I may have to put some WM points in RCI, and I am not looking forward to the hassle of it.  

RCI through Wyndham works well for me, and I have been pleased with it overall.


----------



## samara64 (May 26, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I agree.  RCI through WorldMark is not great, and I joined for 3 years just a few months ago.  I may have to put some WM points in RCI, and I am not looking forward to the hassle of it.
> 
> RCI through Wyndham works well for me, and I have been pleased with it overall.



I cannot speak of Wyndham but as a Worldmark owner, I would never use RCI at least as it is for now.


----------



## HudsHut (May 27, 2021)

@Firepath 
Hi Firepath:
I'm sorry you have to deal with this on top of your diagnosis. I am very sorry to learn about that.

Although there is a parent company, no, they are not the same, and one does not know what the other is doing. Getting the correct information to the Exchange Department is a challenge.

Do you know the day they deducted the credits? Have screen prints? (I track this every day and I note the date the credits and HK token are deducted in WM Credit manager)
Are there any points "banked" in your WM Portal RCI account? It's possible the points "stayed there".

Structure an email with the following information. (Write it in Word or Google docs until you have everything ready, then copy into your email
RCI Exchange Number: (you'll find this in the email from RCI when you confirmed.)
Date of confirmation to Resort #xxxx, Resort Name
Date WM credits (and HK token?) were deducted from WM account (as best as you can determine, if you don't have exact date) 

Cancellation Date. Did you do it online? on the phone? RCI rep's name? Give as much detail as possible.
Do you still have the email?

Did they give you the $239/$249 exchange fee back as a "coupon" on your account? 

Send the email to both Owner Care and Exchange Dept.
OwnerSupport@worldmarktheclub.com
wbwexchange@wyn.com

Good Luck.


----------



## Firepath (May 27, 2021)

I'm still fighting with them. I tend for good reason to keep everything, so I have the confirmation that shows 10,000 points, and I have the cancellation email with dates. First they told me they put the points back, which they didn't. Now they say it will take a few days. I'm not holding my breath. I don't want to book anything else until this gets sorted out.


----------

